# Where can I buy a Donut baking sheet?



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello!
I want to bake some Donuts! Does anyone know where I can find a Donut Baking Tin?
I know Spinney's in Motor City is a no-go.
Thanks!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aren't donuts supposed to be fried?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> Aren't donuts supposed to be fried?


God Bless America


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

Ha! Yes, just like America to deep fry everything! And cover it with cheese! ;-)
However, I am trying a healthier version from the "Deceptively Delicious" Cookbook.
So where can I buy a Donut Baking Sheet??


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> God Bless America


D*mn straight! How can you really get any better than deep fried batter coated/topped in sugar. Not to offend @tara_k, but some things are not meant to have a healthy version. 

I would try one of the hypermarkets for the baking sheet, but it seems a bit of a specialty item and have a feeling you may be out of luck here.


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha! Listen Gavtek, I love unhealthy versions of things better too!
Fact is, I am making them for my small children as a snack. ;-)
I'll save the unhealthy stuff for me...!


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I got a springform pan from Carrefour, did you try them? I think I saw some molded/shaped baking tins. Although to put in my two cents, its not a proper "donut" unfried, it'd be more like a donut shaped cake...


ohh thats the Jessica Seinfeld book, right?? I have that one and love it!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Tavola is a cookware shop and there's a few branches around Dubai. There's one on the top floor of MoE (I think!) and there's certainly one at the Spinney's Umm Suqeim.

Crate & Barrell have a kitchen supply section.

Lakeland has just opened a branch at MoE. English cookware shop geared to bakers.


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, you deep frying donut pure-ist's! ;-) haha!
You may be horrified to know that I will also be making these "doughnut's " with puréed sweet potato!!!
I know it's not an old fashioned doughnut, but give a 3 and 5 year old a round thing with a hole in it, and it'll do! ;-)

@emilieTS- yes, that's the cookbook I'm getting this recipe from. .


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you Tallyho!
Great tips! I will check those out tomorrow.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

tara_k said:


> Oh, you deep frying donut pure-ist's! ;-) haha!
> You may be horrified to know that I will also be making these "doughnut's " with puréed sweet potato!!!
> I know it's not an old fashioned doughnut, but give a 3 and 5 year old a round thing with a hole in it, and it'll do! ;-)
> 
> @emilieTS- yes, that's the cookbook I'm getting this recipe from. .


did you think about putting the puree into a piping bag instead?


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

No Safee, I had not thought of that...
I wonder if I did do that, if it would just run together?


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

tara_k said:


> No Safee, I had not thought of that...
> I wonder if I did do that, if it would just run together?


yep it depends how thick the batter is.


----------

